# Forza Night



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

*Forza Night Monday 28th Dec*

So the wife got me an Xbox for xmas  JOY!

We need a night in between the drinking and eating with family to get a DW online game going.

How does Monday 28th December 2009 suit everyone around 6-7pm??

Gamer Tag:

Grizzle19


----------

